# Post your ATItool fps here!



## zekrahminator (Mar 7, 2006)

you know that 3D box you use in ATItool...yeah that thing. what fps do you usually get on it?  I get 250-300fps usually, X850XT stock speeds system specs on left.


----------



## spy2520 (Mar 8, 2006)

i am getting 500-550 right now with my x1900 xtx at 670/820. stock speeds the fps was around 400.


----------



## KennyT772 (Mar 8, 2006)

stock 9600pro 400/223 around 40
stock 9600xt   500/300 around 60
OC'ed 9600xt   550/400 around 90


----------



## spy2520 (Mar 8, 2006)

you mean 40 fps? damn thats slow lol...


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 8, 2006)

my old 9800SE on a P3 got about 60fps (no softmod yet lol) stock, 70fps overclock.
with softmod and underclock (to prevent overheat) I got around 90fps. After transfering thing to my new system, I got about 120fps...then my X850XT came


----------



## Lt_JWS (Mar 14, 2006)

633fps avg, thats @ lower than stock 600/700 stock is 625/750 but atitool sets it down and my card just hates to be overclocked


----------



## spy2520 (Mar 14, 2006)

mine is all fuzzy now and reads over 1000, something is probably fucked up. and i turn temporal anti-aliasing off because it kept saying it would cause problems look what happened.


----------



## Lt_JWS (Mar 14, 2006)

maybe so.... what was your CPU clocked @ with your X1900 ?


----------



## spy2520 (Mar 14, 2006)

my cpu is at 3.47 Ghz

it was working fine a couple days ago, i noticed one of my games all the textures looks all blurry its Toca Race Driver 3 which everubody has been having a problem with just not the same problem.


----------



## Lt_JWS (Mar 14, 2006)

what is it AMD, Intel dual core ect. ect......


----------



## spy2520 (Mar 14, 2006)

intel dual core, its a 930.

i added my system specs.


----------



## Lt_JWS (Mar 14, 2006)

ahh ok, but i'd say that is still bottle necking your X1900 pretty bad, i bet you'd need a 4.0ghz + OC to eliminate that( just a guess) BTW my opty is @ 2.8ghz


----------



## spy2520 (Mar 14, 2006)

it probably is, i got this far on air cooling though so i should hopefully hit 4GHz with a better means of cooling. i actually had it up to 3.54 but it cause some minor issues with certain programs so i justed backed it down a little, but no crashes!!! maybe i'll get water cooling when i go to a crossfire setup, but that'll most likely need even more processing power, its an endless cycle.


----------



## Lt_JWS (Mar 14, 2006)

lol so very true  

Edit: just did a test @ stock(2.2ghz) and am getting around 300fps avg


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 14, 2006)

...1000fps???


----------



## nick_1992 (Mar 14, 2006)

i got a sapphire x1600 pro and the clocks are 500/800 and i get 115fps


----------



## pt (Mar 14, 2006)

got a power color 9800 pro@xt and get 190FPS


----------



## conda74 (Mar 18, 2006)

My softmod'd 9800se with default clocks gets 147fps


----------



## Vrgn86 (Mar 18, 2006)

I get 359fps, avg.


----------



## giorgos th. (Mar 18, 2006)

X800GTO2 @ X850XT++ (522/591) around 260-300 fps.


----------



## MyName (Mar 18, 2006)

9800 np @ see sig

190-210 fps


----------



## infrared (Mar 18, 2006)

sapphire x800gto2 flashed to x850xtpe @  585/612 = 360fps avg


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 19, 2006)

...I didnt know the X800gto2 had such a nice stock cooler . My OC record is 592/570 (about). I put my X850XT back on stock though. I really don't need the OC, and all it does is cook my parts faster lol.


----------



## infrared (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah, it's a really nice cooler considering it's only single slot. It uses heat pipes instead of a solid copper base, to spread the head to the fins, which is really effective. The fan's really noisy, but moves a lot of air. After flashing to 16pp, i saw temps reach 70c with the stock cooler. I fitted my silencer that i had left over from my x800xl, with some new thermal pads. It lowered the temps by about 15c, but i didn't get much more out of the core. A volt mod might be needed hehe! The problem with the stock cooler, is it's really efficient at moving heat from the gpu into the inside of your case, even with good ventilation there's a big difference between the stock cooler and the ati silencer (case temps i mean)


----------



## warup89 (Mar 19, 2006)

errr i have a ATI radeon x1800xl (256mb) and i get a average of 380 to 478  i think my video card can do more than that but when i try to OC it even lil bit ....it turns off my monitor and turns it on again at default  speeds in a 3D application ..i get so mad


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 22, 2006)

Still kickin it with AGP  

Though I would like to note: ATITool is not meant to be used as a benchmark tool, and the spinning cube is not an accurate indication of performance. Use 3DMark for that.


----------



## infrared (Mar 22, 2006)

Yep, any changes with the catalyst drivers have a big impact on the fluffy spinning random cube.


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 22, 2006)

lol yeah, I know...but the spinning cube is still a fun benchmarking tool!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 22, 2006)

182 on 9800pro


----------



## infrared (Mar 22, 2006)

wow, gj 

Hey, i think i've got a screenshot of this somewhere, but one time, i opened the 3d view, and there was no cube, and the fps counter was at 999fps haha, i win


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 22, 2006)

ATI Mobility 9600 64mb
-AVG = 52 FPS


----------



## giorgos th. (Mar 23, 2006)

with NGO ATI 1513 Ultra modded drivers i climbed from 260-300 to 325 fps..


----------



## thetarget (Mar 24, 2006)

I wondered how you guys pumped up so much fps...

Im working on it... my radeon 9550... still getting avg of 58... How can i make it better?


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 24, 2006)

Depends on the temperature in my room, varies from 325 to 375 FPS.


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 24, 2006)

thetarget said:
			
		

> I wondered how you guys pumped up so much fps...
> 
> Im working on it... my radeon 9550... still getting avg of 58... How can i make it better?


Either upgrade your video card or click the button that says "find max core"  . (And if you need your OC to go higher, then replace the cooling system with something better)


----------



## MyName (Mar 24, 2006)

With the old 9550 OCed to the max gave above 120 FSP (650 core 300 ram). So yeah just overclock it, if you want more you can voltmod it and put on some good cooling.


----------



## thetarget (Mar 25, 2006)

Yeah it's overclocked to 450/243, initialy 250/200....

the number looks wierd ... but go any higher... it simply crashs...

BTW>> I overclocked it manually... cuz 'find max' simply hanged after an hour or so, when i click on the window... it just closes Lolx


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 25, 2006)

...good OC! Whats the FPS at those speeds?


----------



## thetarget (Mar 25, 2006)

thetarget said:
			
		

> I wondered how you guys pumped up so much fps...
> 
> Im working on it... my radeon 9550... still getting avg of 58... How can i make it better?




This? Lol....


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 30, 2006)

390 FPS AVG (NOT overclocked)  
http://atitool.imagine-x.com/screenshots/atitool.png


With my new XFX 6800GS XXX default speeds
core @ 485
mem @ 550
latest driver 84.21


----------



## thetarget (Mar 30, 2006)

woah why do you have 3 cores? And why is it Nvidia?


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 30, 2006)

thetarget said:
			
		

> woah why do you have 3 cores? And why is it Nvidia?



Hitting the 400FPS..
With a positive Mipmap LOD bias adjusment (little loss of image quality) 
The atitool fuzzy cube spins here http://atitool.imagine-x.com/screenshots/atitool2.png at 400 FPS, as you can see on the image, still having the card running at stock speeds.

Only the 2d speed is underclocked with 100MHz.



3 cores, that would be nice ..

This is my card: http://www.xfxforce.com/web/product/listConfigurationDetails.jspa?productConfigurationId=78690

No not 3 cores..Asfar as I know, all Nvidia cards have 3 dfferent speeds,  2d speed, 3d low power speed and 3d high performance, you can see it as a CPU with speedstep which also lowers clock speed when not much power needed.

I'm able to underclock/overclock them seperately, I have underclocked my 2d core speed to 250MHz, which is default 350MHz.

With this "speedstep" feature the card can save power when not running any 3d application, it can stay a bit cooler. The the high performance clock speed kicks in when opening a 3d game or some other 3d application.

ATi "speedstep" 
ATi has such option in Catalyst control center, under "Overdrive", but the only difference is that you need to unlock and overclock your card first before this feature works.

Then you can choose an option like "apply this speed only when 3d detected".


----------



## thetarget (Mar 30, 2006)

my catalys controller don't have anything u mentioned lolx...


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 30, 2006)

thetarget said:
			
		

> my catalys controller don't have anything u mentioned lolx...



What catalyst control center version do you use then?

When you have the option "ati overdrive", then you are able to overclock your card with CCC and then you most certainly have that option to apply your overclock speeds only when 3d detected.

What card do you have?

Oh, I have found info about your card:
<i>"
PowerColor Ati Radeon 9550 256mb...

It's stock freq are core:mem 250:200

I unlocked it and OCed it to 450/241... anyhigher... it crashes my computer... is this the maximum?"</i>


I'm not sure, but maybe this option is not available for you because it is an older card?
I only had PCI-E cards.
My previous cards:
X300, X1600pro  and my latest, GeForce XFX 6800GS XXX


----------



## thetarget (Mar 30, 2006)

radeon 9550 @ CATALYST® Control Center Version 1.2.2243.38605


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 30, 2006)

thetarget said:
			
		

> radeon 9550 @ CATALYST® Control Center Version 1.2.2243.38605



Hmm.. No upgrade possibilities?


----------



## thetarget (Mar 30, 2006)

It's AGP... 4x Wad would you want me to spend my money for lolx


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 30, 2006)

thetarget said:
			
		

> It's AGP... 4x Wad would you want me to spend my money for lolx




radeon 9550 AGP crossfire? 

Perhaps buy a new pc to get a higher FPS....


----------



## thetarget (Mar 30, 2006)

Lol yea planning to do so... but not this year... waiting for vista release... so at the moment.. i'll OC this computer to it's best... better than throw and waste everything...


----------



## giorgos th. (Jun 4, 2006)

627 fps with 7900GT @ 560/850


----------



## Boneface (Jun 4, 2006)

fps is 240 on x800xl 445/550


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 4, 2006)

280fps at 604/604 X850XT.


----------



## warup89 (Jun 4, 2006)

709 on my air cooled x1800xl OCed:


----------



## giorgos th. (Jun 4, 2006)

we want the average not the max fps.212 are for you.


----------



## warup89 (Jun 4, 2006)

o sry then


----------

